# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", adventure comedy sci-fi film, Garth Jennings, 2005, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Director - Garth Jennings

Writer - Douglas Adams

"The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" on Wikipedia

"The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) Trailer # 1 - Martin Freeman

Published on Dec 18, 2012




> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) Trailer # 1 - Martin Freeman HD
> 
> Mere seconds before the Earth is to be demolished by an alien construction crew, journeyman Arthur Dent is swept off the planet by his friend Ford Prefect, a researcher penning a new edition of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy."

----------

